# Βρέχει... βροχοτράγουδα



## nevergrown (Oct 28, 2010)

Xθες έβρεχε όλο το βράδυ... Πάλι βρέχει...

Un soir de pluie Blues Trottoir​




Un soir de pluie et de brouillard,
Quelques taxis passent sans me voir.
Une insomnie qui tourne au cauch'mar.
J'n'ai qu'une envie,
Rentrer pas trop tard.
D'toutes facons,
Je n'voulais pas sortir
Et ce soir, j'avais le blues
Sur le trottoir.

Un genre gangster vient m'accoster,
Joue le mystère pour m'épater.
Là sous la pluie, il veut bavarder.
Ses p'tits ennuis
Me donnent la nausée.
D'toutes facons,
Moi, c'que j'veux, c'est dormir
Et ce soir, j'avais le blues
Sur le trottoir.

L'aube abimée arrive enfin,
Grise et gorgée de parisiens
Mais moi, j'm'en fous :
J'rejoins mon décor.
Y courent partout,
Toujours et encore.
D'toutes facons,
Je n'voulais pas sortir
Et ce soir, j'avais le blues
Sur le trottoir.

Un soir de pluie...

Και η μελαγχολία διάχυτη στο χώρο...

juste quelqu'un de bien​


----------



## nickel (Oct 28, 2010)

Ωραία. Ευκαιρία να βάλουμε αγαπημένα τραγούδια για τη βροχή. Αρχίζοντας από λιγότερο γνωστά.


----------



## nevergrown (Oct 28, 2010)

Ωραίος ο τίτλος του θέματος. Κάποια τραγούδια ακόμη από το θέμα _"τα καλύτερα μουσικά γιουτιουμπάκια" _μπορούν μάλλον να μετακομίσουν εδώ όπως :

trop belle chanson d'amour la pluie tombe coeur brisé​


----------



## nevergrown (Oct 28, 2010)

MIKA - Rain​


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## azimuthios (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## oliver_twisted (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## oliver_twisted (Oct 28, 2010)

Και, φυσικά:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 28, 2010)

Να υποθέσω ότι η νέα γενιά δεν έχει καν  ακούσει το...

Gene Kelly -- _I'm Singing in the Rain_​


----------



## Zazula (Oct 28, 2010)

_The Sun and The Rain_ από τους Madness, τραγούδι-αγάπη από το παρελθόν:




 
Επίσης κλασικό (όχι βέβαια τόσο όσο το παιδικό τραγουδάκι από το οποίο είναι εμπνευσμένο), το _Rain_ από Terence Trent D'Arby:




 
Φυσικά, βροχή = Supertramp και _It's Raining Again_:
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/6212820/Supertramp_It_s_Raining_Again

Και, μια που τ' αναφέραμε, ήθελα να βάλω και το _It's Raining Men_, αλλά η Sony ασκεί τη μισητότατη πολιτική τού να μην αφήνει να δούμε συγκεκριμένα βιντεάκια στη χώρα μας.


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 28, 2010)

Zazula said:


> Και, μια που τ' αναφέραμε, ήθελα να βάλω και το _It's Raining Men_, αλλά η Sony ασκεί τη μισητότατη πολιτική τού να μην αφήνει να δούμε συγκεκριμένα βιντεάκια στη χώρα μας.








Να το βάλω να υπάρχει για τους προσωρινά ή μόνιμα εκπατρισμένους;;)

Παρεμπ., πολύ ωραίο το άσμα του TTDA. :)


----------



## nevergrown (Nov 2, 2010)

Sous Une Pluie D'Etoiles by Cindy Daniel​


----------



## nevergrown (Nov 2, 2010)

Anggun - Cesse La Pluie​ Cease the rain​




Là-haut sur un nuage,
j'aimais sans me douter
qu'éclaterait l'orage
je n'ai pas vu le temps changer.

Tes mots sur leurs passages
ont tout noyé, brisé.
Tu es resté fermer,
je ne sais plus ou aller.

refrain: (x2)

Oubliez cet orage éphémére,
l'effacer,retourner en arriére.
Je cherchai,
je cherche le reméde pourqu'enfin
Cesse la pluie, Cesse la pluie

Tu as tourné la page,
d'un coup de vent,classé.
Et d'un éclair sauvage,
balayé le passé.

Et si le ciel,se dégage.
Le coeur léger, j'irai,
sur un nuage, me poser,
et me laisser aller.

refrain: (x2)

Cesse la pluie, cesse la pluie , yeahiyeah..

refrain( bis bis bis).


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 5, 2010)

Le Parapluie - Yann Tiersen
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uh5IXj3n_rw&feature=related

Françoise Hardy - la pluie sans parapluie - l'intégral 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1o3INIVXj5k


----------



## JimAdams (Dec 5, 2010)

Ενα αγαπημένο (δεν έχει κλιπ, μόνο ήχος), σε ένα απο τα αγαπημένα μου άλμπουμ.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2FuORwvf80M


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 19, 2010)

Il pleut sur notre amour

SLOW DE LA _REUNION _.wmv


----------



## nevergrown (Jan 5, 2011)

Jean Sablon : Rendez-vous sous la Pluie 






En pleines vacances
Pour moi quelle chance
Tu m'avais dit :
"A bientôt à Paris"
Mais la grande ville
Est très hostile
Aux tendres vœux sur la plage promis ! ...
Viendras-tu ? ...
Viendras-tu ? ...
Nini ?

{Refrain:}
Pourquoi m'avoir donné rendez-vous sous la pluie,
Petite aux yeux si doux, trésor que j'aime
Tout seul comme un idiot, j'attends et je m'ennuie
Et je me pose aussi plus d'un problème
Pourtant on s'est connu par une claire nuit
Le ciel était si pur, la mer si belle !...
Oui mais soudain voilà, tout est sombre aujourd'hui,
Pourquoi m'avoir donné rendez vous sous la pluie ?...
Sous la pluie ? ...

J'ai mes chaussettes
Qui font trempette
J'ai des frissons
Mes pieds sont des glaçons
de la tete aux talons
Et dans la brume
J'attrape un rhume
Combien de garçons sont morts de cette façon
Mais pourquoi ? ...

Mais pourquoi ? ...
Ninon ?

{au Refrain}


----------



## nevergrown (Jan 24, 2011)

Ευχές πριν την καταιγίδα...

Da Silva - L Averse






Mais que ce ciel est gris
On finira trempés
Mouillés jusqu'au cou
Il nous faudra ramer
Mais que ce ciel est gris
Et sauver notre peau
L'averse renverse, épuise
Sortir la tête de l'eau
Mais que ce ciel est gris
Être remonté si haut
Et nous retrouver là
Là où le plomb coule à flot
Mais que ce ciel est gris.

{Refrain}x2
J'aurais aimé te voir un peu moins fière
J'aurais aimé te connaître un peu moins en enfer
J'aurais voulu juste un peu de lumière
Quelques secondes avant, juste avant l'averse.

Mais que ce ciel est...
Mais que ce ciel est gris
Juste au-dessus de nous
On pourrait le toucher du doigt
Il faudra se mettre à genoux
Espérer qu'il finisse
Qu'il ne nous termine pas
Après tout, on s'en fout
On ne reviendra pas
Mais que ce ciel est gris.

{au Refrain} {x3}

Mais que ce ciel est...
Mais que ce ciel est...
Mais que ce ciel est gris


----------



## nevergrown (Feb 6, 2011)

Jacques Brel, Les Carreaux (il pleut)







Il pleut
C'est pas ma faute à moi
Les carreaux des usines
Sont toujours mal lavés
Il pleut
Les carreaux des usines
Y en beaucoup d'cassés

Les filles qui vont danser
Ne me regardent pas
Car elles s'en vont danser
Avec tous ceux là
Qui savent leur payer
Pour pouvoir s'amuser
Des fleurs de papier
Ou de l'au parfumée
Les filles qui vont danser
Ne me regardent pas
Car elles s'en vont danser
Avec tous ceux là

Il pleut
C'est pas ma faute à moi
Les carreaux des usines
Sont toujours mal lavés
Les corridors crasseux
Sont les seuls que je vois
Les escaliers qui montent
Ils sont toujours pour moi
Mais quand je suis
Seul sous les toits
Avec le soleil
Et avec les nuages
J'entends la rue pleurer
Je vois les cheminées
De la ville fumer
Doucement dans mon ciel à moi
La lune danse
Pour moi le soir
Elle danse danse
Elle danse danse
Et son haleine
Immense halo me caresse
Je m'y plonge le soir
Et j'y plonge ma peine

Il pleut
Et c'est ma faute à moi
Les carreaux des usines
Sont toujours mal lavés
Il pleut
Les carreaux des usines
Moi j'irai les casser


----------



## nevergrown (Feb 6, 2011)

Dalida rend hommage à Jacques Brel.


----------



## nevergrown (Mar 3, 2011)

Brigitte Fontaine & Areski - Il pleut sur la gare


----------



## nevergrown (Mar 3, 2011)

Brigitte Fontaine "Il Pleut" 1968


----------



## nevergrown (Mar 14, 2011)

Ραντεβού στην επόμενη καταιγίδα...

GEORGES BRASSENS - L'ORAGE






Parlez-moi de la pluie et non pas du beau temps
Le beau temps me dégoute et m’fait grincer les dents
Le bel azur me met en rage
Car le plus grand amour qui m’fut donné sur terr’
Je l’dois au mauvais temps, je l’dois à Jupiter
Il me tomba d’un ciel d’orage

Par un soir de novembre, à cheval sur les toits
Un vrai tonnerr’ de Brest, avec des cris d’putois
Allumait ses feux d’artifice
Bondissant de sa couche en costume de nuit
Ma voisine affolée vint cogner à mon huis
En réclamant mes bons offices

"Je suis seule et j’ai peur, ouvrez-moi, par pitié
Mon époux vient d’partir faire son dur métier
Pauvre malheureux mercenaire
Contraint d’coucher dehors quand il fait mauvais temps
Pour la bonne raison qu’il est représentant
D’un’ maison de paratonnerres "

En bénissant le nom de Benjamin Franklin
Je l’ai mise en lieu sûr entre mes bras câlins
Et puis l’amour a fait le reste
Toi qui sèmes des paratonnerr’s à foison
Que n’en as-tu planté sur ta propre maison
Erreur on ne peut plus funeste

Quand Jupiter alla se faire entendre ailleurs
La belle, ayant enfin conjuré sa frayeur
Et recouvré tout son courage
Rentra dans ses foyers fair’ sécher son mari
En m’donnant rendez-vous les jours d’intempérie
Rendez-vous au prochain orage

A partir de ce jour j’n’ai plus baissé les yeux
J’ai consacré mon temps à contempler les cieux
A regarder passer les nues
A guetter les stratus, à lorgner les nimbus
A faire les yeux doux aux moindres cumulus
Mais elle n’est pas revenue

Son bonhomm’ de mari avait tant fait d’affair’s
Tant vendu ce soir-là de petits bouts de fer
Qu’il était dev’nu millionnaire
Et l’avait emmenée vers des cieux toujours bleus
Des pays imbécil’s où jamais il ne pleut
Où l’on ne sait rien du tonnerre

Dieu fass’ que ma complainte aille, tambour battant
Lui parler de la pluie, lui parler du gros temps
Auxquels on a t’nu tête ensemble
Lui conter qu’un certain coup de foudre assassin
Dans le mill’ de mon cœur a laissé le dessin
D’un’ petit’ fleur qui lui ressemble

Κι από ένα νιουμπά...

L'orage par Renan Luce


----------



## nickel (Mar 14, 2011)

Τη δική του πικρή επικαιρότητα έχει το «Βρέχει στην εθνική οδό», σε στίχους Μανώλη Ρασούλη (και μουσική Νίκου Ξυδάκη).







Βρέχει στην εθνική οδό
σε κάποιο της χιλιόμετρο
μούσκεμα μόνος περπατώ
με το τσιγάρο μου σβηστό.
Βλέπω τ' αμάξια να περνούν
τους οδηγούς να με κοιτούν
μ' αδιαφορώ και προχωρώ
δεν ξέρω καν για πού τραβώ.

Κάποια τραγούδια γύφτικα
από ένα κέντρο εδώ κοντά
λένε γι' αγάπες και φιλιά
μού βαλαντώνουν την καρδιά.
Τώρα σε ποια αγκαλιά ζεστή
να ξενυχτάς τη νύχτα αυτή
κι έξω απ' την πόρτα την κλειστή
εγώ, η πίκρα κι η βροχή.​


----------



## nevergrown (Mar 20, 2011)

Kαι κάτι πιο δυναμικό...

Bérurier Noir - La Pluie 




La pluie lave tout 
Même les infortunes
La pluie nettoie tout
Les amours déçus
Elle tombe en rideau
A la fin de l'été 
Sur les coeurs les plus chauds
pour les consoler

La pluie lave tout 
Même les histoires tristes
Les drames les plus fous
Rien ne lui résiste
Elle tombe en rideau
Sur les champs assoiffés
Elle inonde les radeaux
Des amants crucifiés

La pluie frappe d'un coup
Le voleur de passion
Elle assome le fou
Les esprits en fusion
Elle envoie ses cordes
Aux pendus qui bandent
Elle inonde les corps 
Qu'on lui fait en offrande

[Refrain] x2
La pluie yeah yeah 
la pluie yeah yeah yeah yeah

La pluie lave tout 
Même les infortunes
La pluie nettoie tout
Les amours déçus
Elle tombe en rideau
A la fin de l'été
Sur les corps les plus chauds 
Pour les tuméfier

La pluie a noyé
Le village isolé
Elle a emporté
Tous les nouveaux nés
La pluie a formé 
Les torrents boueux
A l'image de ceux
Qui ont tué les arbres

Il pleut comme il pleure
Sur la ville et les gens
Les ruelles se gonflent 
et deviennent torrent
Il pleut et on meurt
Sur la terre gorgée d'eau
Le tonnerre qui ronfle
Devient rire dément

[Refrain] x2

La pluie frappe d'un coup
Le voleur de passion
Elle assome le fou
Les esprits en fusion
Elle envoie ses cordes
Aux pendus qui bandent
Elle inonde les corps
Qu'on lui fait en offrande

[Refrain] x4


----------



## nevergrown (Mar 27, 2011)

Deanta - Ready for the storm







It's an angry sea but there is no doubt
That the lighthouse will keep shining in the night
To warn the lonely sailor

The lightning strikes and the wind cuts cold
Through the sailor's bones, to the sailor's soul
'Till there's nothing left that he can hold
Except the roaring ocean

But I am ready for the storm, yes oh ready I'm
I'm ready for the storm, I'm ready for the storm

Give me mercy for my dreams, 'cause every confrontaion
Seems to tell me what it really means to be a lonely sailor
But when the sky begins to clear and the sun it melts away my fear
I cry a silent, weary tear at those that mean to love me

And I am ready for the storm, yes oh ready I'm
I'm ready for the storm, I'm ready for the storm

Distance it is no real friend, and time will take its time
And you will find that in the end it brings you near a lonely sailor
But when you take me by your side, you love me warm, you love me
And I should've realized I had no reason to be frightened


----------



## nevergrown (Apr 3, 2011)

Maná - Lluvia al Corazón 









Por qué lloras mi amor
Qué te fluye en la piel
Te despiertas en el llanto
Con espantos de dolor

Son los monstruos del ayer
Son tus miedos corazón
Sabes bien que yo te amo
Y te pido tengas fe

No sufras más no mi bebe
Eres la mariposa
Que vuela hacia el huracán
Cuéntame de tu pesar
Suelta todo tu dolor, dímelo

Aaaaaaaaa amor
Un huracán y una mariposa
Llegan se dan la cara
En medio de la mar
[Chorus]
Lluvia de esperanza
Lluvia al corazón
Siempre ahí estaré
No te fallaré
Desde el cielo lluvia al corazón
Sol que lanza la esperanza
La esperanza y la luz
No importa lo que pase
No importa jamás no no
Lluvia al corazón
[Verse 2]
Fluye la desilusión
Muda desesperación
Pero todo tiene alivio
Menos el decir adiós

Y si te vas así yo moriré
Y te amarras a tu piano
Y te vas al altamar
Y te quieres escapar
Y te quieres diluir
No mi amor

Aaaaaaaaa amor
Un huracán y una mariposa
Llegan se dan la cara
En medio de la mar
[Chorus]
Lluvia de esperanza
Lluvia al corazón
Siempre ahí estaré
No te fallaré
Desde el cielo lluvia al corazón
Sol que lanza la esperanza
La esperanza y la luz
No importa lo que pase
No importa jamás no no
Lluvia al corazón

La esperanza al corazón
La esperanza al corazón
Que te sane que te alivie el dolor
No importa lo que pase
No importa jamás no no
Lluvia al corazón


----------



## nevergrown (Apr 4, 2011)

FRANCE GALL La pioggia








Sul giornale ho letto che 
il tempo cambierà 
le nuvole son nere in cielo e 
i passeri lassù 
non voleranno più. 
Chissà perchè? 
Io non cambio mai 
no, non cambio mai! 
Può cadere il mondo ma 
ma che importa a me? 
La pioggia non bagna il nostro amore 
quando il cielo è blu. 
La pioggia, la pioggia non esiste 
se mi guardi tu. 
Butta via l'ombrello amor 
che non serve più 
non serve più, se ci sei tu. 

Il termometro va giù 
il sole se ne va 
l'inverno fa paura a tutti ma 
c'è un fuoco dentro me 
che non si spegnerà. 
Lo sai perchè? 

Io non cambio mai 
no, non cambio mai! 
Può cadere il mondo ma 
ma che importa a me? 
La pioggia non bagna il nostro amore 
quando il cielo è blu. 
La pioggia, la pioggia non esiste 
se mi guardi tu. 
Butta via l'ombrello amor 
che non serve più 
non serve più, se ci sei tu. 

La pioggia, la pioggia non esiste 
se mi guardi tu. 
Butta via l'ombrello amor 
che non serve più 
La pioggia non bagna il nostro amore 
quando il cielo è blu 
il cielo è blu.


----------



## nevergrown (Apr 8, 2011)

Claude Nougaro - La pluie fait des claquettes 






La pluie fait des claquettes
Sur le trottoir à minuit
Parfois je m'y arrête
Je l'admire, j'applaudis
Je suis son chapeau claque
Son queue-de-pie vertical
Son sourire de nacre
Sa pointure de cristal

Bip, bip, bip, ... , la pluie

Aussi douce que Marlène
Aussi vache que Dietrich
Elle troue mon bas de laine
Que je sois riche ou pas riche
Mais quand j'en ai ma claque
Elle essuie mes revers
Et m'embrasse dans la flaque
D'un soleil à l'envers

Bip, bip, bip, ... , la pluie

Avec elle, je m'embarque
En rivière de diamant
J'la suis dans les cloaques
Où elle claque son argent
Je la suis sur la vitre
D'un poète endormi
La tempe sur le titre
Du poème ennemi

Bip, bip, bip, ... , la pluie

A force de rasades
De tournées des grands ducs
Je flotte en nos gambades
La pluie perd tout son suc
Quittons-nous dis-je c'est l'heure
Et voici mon îlot
Salut, pourquoi tu pleures
Parce que je t'aime, salaud

Bip, bip, bip, ...

La pluie fait des claquettes
Sur le trottoir à minuit


----------



## nevergrown (Apr 10, 2011)

"Pioggia" - The Beatles sing "Rain" in italian


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 10, 2011)

The Doors - Riders on the Storm (original album version)


----------



## nevergrown (May 1, 2011)

Falamansa- Oh! Chuva 






Você que tem medo de chuva
Você não é nem de papel
Muito menos feito de açúcar
Ou algo parecido com mel

Experimente tomar banho de chuva
E conhecer a energia do céu
A energia dessa água sagrada
Que nos abençoa da cabeça aos pés

Oh! chuva
Eu peço que caia devagar
Só molhe esse povo de alegria
Para nunca mais chorar.

Tem dias que a gente acorda com medo do escuro
Tem dias que a gente dorme sente-se inseguro
Então quando a gente acorda e acende a luz pra ver
Percebo que já tenho tudo e falta você

A cor do mar
O céu azul o vento lá sopra pro sul
E a cor da areia se confunde
Com seu corpo nu (2x)

Oh! chuva
Eu peço que caia devagar
Só molhe esse povo de alegria
Para nunca mais chorar.


----------



## nevergrown (May 13, 2011)

Luce Nouvelle Star - Eté Noir 







J'ai trop bu, J'ai trop bu
Encore une nuit perdue
Je suis restée à t' attendre
En descendant la pente
Toute seule au comptoir
Dans ce bar où l'on s'est aimés

Quand je parle de toi
On ne m'écoute pas
Maintenant je voudrais pleurer
Tout ce mortel été
J'attends l'orage sans bouger
Que mon coeur s'efface dévoré

Je veux des nuages noirs haha
Dans le ciel de l'été
Reviens reviens me voir haha
Car le vide m'a mangée
Je n'ai plus rien à voir haha
Sans toi je suis brulée
Je te jure j'arrêterai de boire
Mais reviens encore bébé

Dernier un dernier verre
Quand sa tangue c'est vert
Je m'endors avec ton jean
A l'autre bout de la ville
Je ferai n'importe quoi
Si tu ne veux plus de moi

Je pourrai me souler
Toute l'éternité
Je pourrai me noyer
Sous la pluie de l'été
Je compte les heures sans parler
Qu'un orage vienne me ranimer

Je veux des nuages noirs haha
Dans le ciel de l'été
Reviens reviens me voir haha
Car le vide m'a tuée
Je n'ai plus rien a voir haha
Sans toi c'est terminé
Je te jure j'arrêterai de boire
Mais reviens encore bébé

Je peindrai tout en noir
Si tu reviens pas m'aimer
C'est vrai j'arrête les histoires
Je sais je t'en ai fait baver

Je veux des nuages noirs haha
Dans le ciel de l'été
Reviens reviens me voir haha
Car le vide m'a mangée

Je n'ai plus rien à voir haha
Sans toi je suis brulée
Je te jure j'arrêterai de boire
Mais reviens encore bébé


----------



## nevergrown (May 17, 2011)

ΚΩΣΤΑΣ ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΑΣ - Ένα βράδυ που βρεχε (Ν. ΓΟΥΝΑΡΗ)






Ένα βράδυ που ‘βρεχε που ‘βρεχε μονότονα
έφυγες αγάπη μου
ποιος σε πήρε να ‘ξερα
και θα τον εσκότωνα
ένα βράδυ που ‘βρεχε που ‘βρεχε μονότονα

Ένα βράδυ που ‘βρεχε μέχρι το ξημέρωμα
έφυγες αγάπη μου
αχ αυτός ο άτιμος 
ήθελε μαχαίρωμα
ένα βράδυ που ‘βρεχε μέχρι το ξημέρωμα

Ένα βράδυ που ‘βρεχε μέχρι που εχάραξε
έφυγες αγάπη μου
η καρδιά μου σκίστηκε
η καρδιά μου σπάραξε
ένα βράδυ που ‘βρεχε μέχρι που εχάραξε


----------



## nevergrown (May 18, 2011)

Rain, Rain, Rain - Simon Butterfly


----------



## Palavra (May 19, 2011)

Βροχή μου, Χρήστος Θηβαίος


----------



## nickel (May 19, 2011)

Να μπορούσα να δραπετεύσω σ' εκείνη τη χρονιά, και με βροχή ακόμα.

*Jose Feliciano: Rain (1969)*


----------



## Aurelia (May 19, 2011)

Πω πω, κομματάρα έβαλες...! Θενκς!


----------



## nevergrown (May 19, 2011)

Mayra Andrade (born 1985 in Havana, Cuba) is a Cape Verdean singer who lives and records in Paris, France.

Mayra Andrade - Comme s' il en pleuvait






Mots doux et billets de rigueur, intrigues enflammées
Comme s'il en pleuvait
Devant ma porte prétendants et jeunes premiers
Comme s'il en pleuvait
Nuées de diamants, poèmes posés sur mon chevet
Comme s'il en pleuvait
Des présents chaque jour
Comme s'il en pleuvait
De l'amour
Comme s'il en pleuvait

A toi qui me vois mignonne
Main tendue, genoux fangeux,
Ne prends pas garde à ma mise
Et sur l'heure jouons franc-jeu.
Jadis ici, j'étais reine
Et les yeux de ces messieurs
Sur mon aimable personne
Se perdaient - Cela t'étonne ?

Layalaya

Roses trémières et jolis coeurs les soirs de première
Comme s'il en pleuvait
Nuées de diamants, poèmes posés sur mon chevet
Comme s'il en pleuvait
Des soupirants et des atours à en décéder, si tu savais !
Comme s'il en pleuvait
Des présents chaque jour
Comme s'il en pleuvait
De l'amour
Comme s'il en pleuvait

Le désir, l'ivresse, la lune
Mignonne, tout m'était dû
Par un revers de fortune
Voilà que j'ai tout perdu
De mémoire d'homme ou d'apôtre
Qui saurait dire à présent
Que naguère comme nulle autre
Je fascinais le tout-venant ?

Layalaya

Mots doux et billets de rigueur, intrigues enflammées
Comme s'il en pleuvait
Devant ma porte prétendants et jeunes premiers
Comme s'il en pleuvait
Des soupirants et des atours à en décéder si tu savais !
Comme s'il en pleuvait
Des présents chaque jour
Plus que tes doigts n'en sauraient compter
Comme s'il en pleuvait

{x2:}
La providence et la jeunesse ne durent jamais
Ca, je l'ai appris à mes dépens.
Donne à présent de quoi manger mignonne,
Gagne ton ciel et me sois bonne,
Ma jouvencelle, ma mignonne

Layala layalala yalala
Comme s'il en pleuvait
Layala layalala yalala
Comme s'il en pleuvait
Layalaya layalala
Layalala yalalalila
Comme s'il en pleuvait
Layalilala layalili yalalila
Comme s'il en pleuvait
Ayilayala layala layalalala
Comme s'il en pleuvait
Lalali lalali, alali lalilayila
Comme s'il en pleuvait

Comme s'il en pleuvait {x3}


----------



## Zazula (Aug 16, 2011)

*...you don't give in and the rain falls...* Υ-Μ-Ν-Ο-Σ το _Rain Falls_ από Artie Cabrera feat. Lisa Pure:




Και σε μιξ από τον DJ Dove (με καλοκαιρινή εικόνα :)):


----------



## Zazula (Jan 17, 2013)

Και υέτιος Σαραντάκος: http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2013/01/17/kareklopodara-2/.


----------



## cougr (Jan 18, 2013)

_Elements_ by Lindsey Stirling-taking dubstep to a new level. Beautiful cinematography as well.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 18, 2013)

Κυριακή πρωί, καταβροχθίζω μουλιασμένα χιλιόμετρα με τους υαλοκαθαριστήρες στο γρήγορο πηγαίνοντας για δουλειά, νιώθω σαν κάποιος να μ' έχει βάλει στόχο με μια μάνικα τεραστίων διαστάσεων — αλλά ευτυχώς παίζει κάργα βόλιουμ το αρμόζον άσμα:


----------



## daeman (Nov 1, 2014)

...
Make it rain / Rain Dogs - Tom Waits






"Songs are really just very interesting things to be doing with the air." And the rain.


----------



## daeman (Nov 1, 2014)

...
A little rain - Tom Waits






A little trouble makes it worth the going
And a little rain never hurt noone


----------



## daeman (Nov 5, 2014)

...
I think it's going to rain today - Randy Newman






Broken windows and empty hallways
A pale dead moon in the sky streaked with gray
Human kindness is overflowing
And I think it's going to rain today

Scarecrows dressed in the latest styles
With frozen smiles to chase love away
Human kindness is overflowing
And I think it's going to rain today

Lonely, lonely
Tin can at my feet
Think I'll kick it down the street
That's the way to treat a friend

Bright before me the signs implore me
To help the needy and show them the way
Human kindness is overflowing
And I think it's going to rain today


Nina Simone


----------



## daeman (Nov 9, 2014)

...
Coloured Rain - Eric Burdon & The Animals


----------



## daeman (Nov 14, 2014)

...
Rainy Day, Dream Away / Still Raining, Still Dreaming - Jimi Hendrix






In _Electric Ladyland._


----------



## daeman (Nov 19, 2014)

...
One Rainy Wish (Golden Rose) - Jimi Hendrix Experience


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 29, 2014)

29 του μηνός σήμερα, ίσα που προλάβαμε:


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 29, 2014)

Και αυτό (μη βιαστείτε να πείτε ότι δεν ταιριάζει στο νήμα, ακούστε τους στίχοι)


----------



## daeman (Dec 22, 2014)

...
Heart full of rain - Joe Cocker


----------



## daeman (Jan 29, 2015)

...
Come rain or come shine - Dinah Washington


----------



## daeman (Jan 31, 2015)

...
Another Rainy Day - Cassandra Wilson


----------



## daeman (May 10, 2015)

...
Out of the rain - Etta James


----------



## daeman (Sep 26, 2015)

...
It's gonna rain - Violent Femmes


----------



## daeman (Oct 31, 2015)

...
The Gentle Rain - Luiz Bonfá







The Gentle Rain - Astrud Gilberto






music: Luiz Bonfá, lyrics: Matt Dubey


----------



## daeman (May 21, 2016)

...
Ο χορός της βροχής - Ψαραντώνης


----------



## daeman (May 21, 2016)

...
Συννεφιασμένε ουρανέ - Ψαραντώνης & Βασίλης Σκουλάς 






Συννεφιασμένε μου ουρανέ
όντε βροντάς και βρέχεις
την ίδια παραπόνεση 
με την καρδιά μου έχεις

Συννεφιασμένε μου ουρανέ
κι εσύ καημό θα 'ν' έχεις
κι είν' οι βροντές σου στεναγμοί
το δάκρυ σου όντε βρέχεις


----------



## daeman (May 22, 2016)

...
Spring Rain - The Go-Betweens






_Something Wild_ soundtrack.


----------



## dharvatis (May 23, 2016)

Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένο στους κατοίκους του Βορρά:


----------



## dharvatis (May 24, 2016)

Και έχουμε ξεχάσει τον ύμνο του νήματος


----------



## daeman (May 24, 2016)

dharvatis said:


> Και έχουμε ξεχάσει τον ύμνο του νήματος
> ...



By Jesus and Mary Chain, we have indeed!



daeman said:


> ...
> Happy When It Reigns ¦-) Rains - The Jesus and Mary Chain



By Jesus & Mary Chain we have it, indeed.  Elsewhere. 
The Reid brothers from _Darklands_.


----------



## dharvatis (May 24, 2016)

:up::up::up:


----------



## daeman (May 26, 2016)

daeman said:


> Raining Pleasure - David McComb
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Reruns.


----------



## daeman (Jun 12, 2016)

...
Box of Rain (_American Beauty_) - Grateful Dead






The title wording on the front cover is an ambigram; it can also be read as "American Reality".


----------



## daeman (Oct 22, 2016)

...
Rains on me - Tom Waits


----------

